# B2630 backhoe removal instructions



## Davey (Jul 29, 2008)

Just bought a 2006 B2630 with backhoe and FEL. Want to remove the backhoe and use 3 point hitch but have no information on removal procedure. Does anyone have information on how to remove the backhoe and reinstall? I am also looking for the 3 point hitch for same tractor. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

If you just bought this from a dealer then where is the books that come with a tractor which expalins all this? Also, usually there is a canvas pocket sewn on the back of the seat, check there to see if any literature is there,


----------



## Davey (Jul 29, 2008)

Tractor was a repo. Got shop manual and owners manual but nothing on removal of backhoe. Nothing attached to back of seat.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Davey (Jul 29, 2008)

*3 point hitch*

Looking for 3 point hitch for 2006 B2630. Have access to a borrowed 3 point hitch that is on a 1998 B21. Does anyone know if it will fit my B2630


----------

